# Show off your CATS!



## lori12386 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lets see your cute cats!
Here are my boys!
View attachment 32084
Tigger, 14YO- rescued from car engine as kitten.
View attachment 32085
Merlin, 3YO-rescued from road in rain as kitten.

Morgon, 2YO- rescued from dark road as kitten.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2012)

Molly, a *tortoise*shell, naturally!








Little Girl Kitty


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2012)

Hoping my pic shows up. This is the first time I have ever uploaded from my iPad. If it works, this is my 15 year old Bengal "Bennie"






iPad doesn't take that great of pics on my red carpet.


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 11, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Little Girl Kitty



They are both adorable!




wellington said:


> Hoping my pic shows up. This is the first time I have ever uploaded from my iPad. If it works, this is my 15 year old Bengal
> 
> 
> iPad doesn't take that great of pics on my red carpet.





Awww. Cute. He looks fluffy.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 11, 2012)

Jack, the shameless flirt





Maggie, always a lady





Jack and Maggie and our semi-feral cat who lives on the deck, Oinker (named before we knew he'd adopt us and never leave, lol). He's lived there since his mom abandoned him as a kitten in our yard.


----------



## mctlong (Nov 11, 2012)

This is Rosie, our blue "Torbie" (not quite tabby, not quite tortie). She was a stray born in my neighbor's back yard. Her mother disappeared shortly after giving birth, so I took her in, bottle-fed her, etc with the intention of adopting her out. That was almost 15 years ago. She's part of our family now.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Weldd (Nov 11, 2012)

Ernesto Banks

Rescued as a feral kitten in Hatteras, NC (Outer Banks). 

He's the coolest cat ever. 8 toes on each front paw. It looks like he's wearing baseball mits.


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 11, 2012)

Awww. Everyone is so cute!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 11, 2012)

Dang, no cats for me  But everyone else's are adorable! If I ever do get a cat, it will either be a Bengal or a Savannah cat.. I've heard that they have almost dog like personalities... and I like dogs


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Dang, no cats for me  But everyone else's are adorable! If I ever do get a cat, it will either be a Bengal or a Savannah cat.. I've heard that they have almost dog like personalities... and I like dogs



Your right about the Bengal. Mine and my brother also has one. They are pretty dog like. Just don't forget, they are nocturnal. My husband didn't know that about them. Well until after we got him, then I told him Of course he couldn't change his mind then.
Very cute cats everyone. But then again, is there really an ugly one.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 11, 2012)

This is Kasey, she was born under one of my sheds to an abandoned cat (Cleo) that is also part of our family now, and wont be having anymore kittens. Kasey doesn't know she's a cat.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 11, 2012)

Heres Snow








Carly 




Marble


----------



## bigred (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is 1 of my 2 black cats, he surely has the guilty I just caught a bird look


----------



## JeffG (Nov 11, 2012)

wellington said:


> ... cute cats everyone. But then again, is there really an ugly one.



Well, I have been told more than once that my cats are ugly. I personally think that hairless cats are the most beautiful, because obviously, they are the only ones that don't have anything to hide with all of that hair. 

Butter





Fibi


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 11, 2012)

JeffG said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > ... cute cats everyone. But then again, is there really an ugly one.
> ...




Your hairless cats are beautiful!! great pics!


----------



## bigred (Nov 11, 2012)

JeffG said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > ... cute cats everyone. But then again, is there really an ugly one.
> ...



They are very beautiful


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 12, 2012)

Two of my pictures disappeared. So i am putting them back in the thread... Lol. Heres Tigger and Merlin again...


----------



## Itort (Nov 12, 2012)

Here my two vermin eradicators.



What you want ? This is Savanna, The rescue no one wanted cause she was too old. They passed on a great cat.






Tanner. He's an American Curl of our breeding. GP Davenbaums Tanner is his fancy title and TanTan is his real name.


----------



## TuRtLE1924 (Nov 12, 2012)

This is Jazzi, the hellian, she is 5 years old. Jazzi is a rescue and was found by my cousin wandering around in one of his friend's backyards as a baby kitten. My aunt said, NO WAY, but go show it to Heather! She knew I wouldn't be able to resist.






She thinks she is just sooo cute


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 13, 2012)

Such cuties. Love the ears on the american curl! You dont see many of those!


----------



## muffinjenn (Nov 15, 2012)

Here are three of my feline crew 

This is Boris, the youngest. Born in the gardening section at home depot, rescued and bottle fed by me 






This is Rumi, 13 years old, also was a bottle fed rescue





This is Amir, 14 years old, adopted from a shelter





Rumi and Amir enjoying the flowers and sunshine





Boris and Rumi, my favorite pic of them





Me and Rumi


----------



## Itort (Nov 15, 2012)

lori12386 said:


> Such cuties. Love the ears on the american curl! You dont see many of those!


There aren't many out there. There were only two breeders/showers in Midwest till my wife passed and I stopped breeding. now there is just one but they are out of our line. We did have our share of Grand Champions (breeding cats) and Grand Premiers (altered cats). They are very nice, friendly in your face cats.


----------



## lori12386 (Nov 15, 2012)

Awww. So cute. Amir looks like an older version of my Morgy(morgon).







muffinjenn said:


> Here are three of my feline crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2012)

Such a beautiful bunch of cats everybody!


----------



## turtlelubber (Dec 31, 2012)

Luna is 5 months old and a black cat who LOVES to snuggle


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2012)

Not my cat, but a Barbary lion cub that I was privileged to be able to handle and enjoy. This is CousCous from the Cat Haven:


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 31, 2012)

This is Roxy. She's just gonna be 15 this year, and she weighs about 5 pounds...






This movie star is Maks. She's 3 years old this coming year. She weighs 18 pounds and retrieves. She will go after her toy as many times as I will stand there and throw it for her.
She will sit next to me meowing and makes me throw that darned toy, so when I am finally tired of the game I have to hide the toy...


----------

